# After hours pricing



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

So I do a little bit of advertising online - and I have free estimates and 24 hour service available to my customers. 

Trouble is, I've never really decided on after hours pricing. A flat fee for after a certain time? Or just an increase in hourly rate? I just sort of name it as I go....

And the free estimates are getting annoying, but I do it cause I'll take every customer I can get right now. But the calls kinda come in a plenty on the weekends, asking for estimates, but they want them right then (really? At 5pm on a Sunday?) 

I'm not getting to work when I want to- But I guess it could be worse, I could have no calls at all.


----------



## PlumbPowerHouse (Jan 5, 2010)

We also provide free estimates. It becomes a pain sometimes, especially when the customer doesn't want to do the work. We try to weed out the customers who don't seem serious to get the work done, by doing as much as we can over the phone. Just be careful who you tell your info to, it could be the competition checking in.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

How much does it cost you to go our for free?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> And the free estimates are getting annoying, but I do it cause I'll take every customer I can get right now. But the calls kinda come in a plenty on the weekends, asking for estimates, but they want them right then (really? At 5pm on a Sunday?)


I don't do Service work at all, so I should just shut my yap right now.

OTOH, I've noticed a trend since the so-called-bubble-burst.

I get a lot of cold calls from GC's, HO's and Architects asking me to budget jobs for them. They aren't really interested in having me do the work, they just want an additional set of numbers to browbeat their preferred Plumber with when he/she submits their bid or budget.

It's not a game I'm willing to play.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Our over time rates are a little better than double our normal rates, but that's mostly because we get a bigger piece to get us out the door.
That also means we get to decide whether to go or not unless its a contract obligation like a restaurant or property management. And we get drive time...
No freezes after-hours or weekends, no estimates. If they want that we can help them during the week.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PlumbPowerHouse said:


> We also provide free estimates. It becomes a pain sometimes, especially when the customer doesn't want to do the work. We try to weed out the customers who don't seem serious to get the work done, by doing as much as we can over the phone. Just be careful who you tell your info to, it could be the competition checking in.


 



Here's how I weed out the tire-kickers: charge 'em $ 40.00 to come out and give an estimate. If they won't give you $ 40.00 (or whatever amount you wish to put in), then they won't give you $ 400.00!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

voltatab said:


> So I do a little bit of advertising online - and I have free estimates and 24 hour service available to my customers.
> 
> Trouble is, I've never really decided on after hours pricing. A flat fee for after a certain time? Or just an increase in hourly rate? I just sort of name it as I go....
> 
> ...


 


You are no doubt trying to build a customer base with the "free estimates." Most of us have been there. But you are only going to get 1 or 2 jobs for every 10 'free' estimates that you give. How long are you willing to continue doing that? 

I have to ask, when on one of the free estimate calls, do you give free advice? When people pump you for advice on how to install, repair, replace etc. items, what's your response?


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I do give advice, but usually only the kind that explains the process of something, not necessarily how to do it himself. 
Usually it ends up in a call later for me to come over- 

Lately I've not gotten a lot of estimates I've given, but I have finally gotten to the point where I won't be under appreciated AND underpaid at the same time (I can put up with one a bit more, if I'm compensated with the other)

Double for after hours sounds good. But starting at what time? 6? 8? 

I charged a lady triple overtime to do a slab leak detection last Christmas morning(Sunday) - felt justified.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Double for after hours sounds good. But starting at what time? 6? 8?

Office hours are from 7-5. Overtime usually starts at 5 but have started it earlier (@4-4:30) depending on who, what, and where.

My deal is that I live 40 miles from the shop and it can take me 1-2 hours one way depending on traffic. Our service area is the DMV (DC Maryland Virginia) and there's now only 2 of us service guys... our customers are willing to pay, if not they wait.

Weekends are mine. If I go out, its overtime, I need to be paid. An average call takes up at least 3-4 hours of my day. OT pay makes it worthwhile


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

voltatab said:


> I do give advice, but usually only the kind that explains the process of something, not necessarily how to do it himself.
> Usually it ends up in a call later for me to come over-
> 
> Lately I've not gotten a lot of estimates I've given, but I have finally gotten to the point where I won't be under appreciated AND underpaid at the same time (I can put up with one a bit more, if I'm compensated with the other)
> ...


 



Good, glad to hear that. If you give 'free' advice, you're doing un-paid consulting. I won't do it. 

When a homeowner is trying to get do-it-yourself info out of me, then I know it's time for me to get the heck out of there.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Good, glad to hear that. If you give 'free' advice, you're doing un-paid consulting. I won't do it.
> 
> When a homeowner is trying to get do-it-yourself info out of me, then I know it's time for me to get the check for the minimum service call and get the heck out of there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pro Plumber (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's the thing with after hour calls, almost no one wants them and if they are trully in need of emergency service than it will cost.

I charge time and a half with a two hour minimum.
I do not give free estimates on normal service call kind of things.
I am almost to the point where if the job is not at least $500. it's not worth giving a free estimate for . All others get my hourly rate and a rough phone estimate of what it normally takes to do the repair. The other thing is I never ever give third party estimate, i repeat never ever. Because I found my self being taken advantage by realistate agents in the past.
And lastly all estimates are scheduled during normal office hours.

I hope this helps you.

Some company's charge double time after a certain hour.

Just be careful you don't become your company.:thumbsup:


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Pro plumber thanks - it's a rough cycle! You give the free estimates to get the customers, and get more work, but end up getting customers you don't want, which in turn, make you need more customers! 

I read self help financial books that pertain mainly to the attitude you have to have when having a business. And yes, I am terrified of being an employee/slave in my own business. Yet I don't want to lose that personal touch I have with customers that sometimes happens with hiring guys. I really do like working in th field, helping people, seeing their gratitude and happiness

Thanks for the tip on estimates .


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't do after hours I found when you charge extra to be there after hours they fell ripped off and they Won't ever call you back. Nor do I want to be there after hours. So I tell them to shut the main off I'll be there in the morning.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

Many of the weekend calls we get are sunday evenings.Usually people just did laundry and backed up the main sewer. We explain that if they just use water sparingly it will go back down and we can see them in the morning.If they just can't wait the charge is triple.Hearing that many people suddenly don't mind the wait.


----------



## Clay Hager (Apr 27, 2011)

We do not offer free estimates. We simply charge our normal trip fee and if the customer decides to go with the work we will give them that credit back to them for using us! Our trip charge is $79.00..


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Clay Hager said:


> We do not offer free estimates. We simply charge our normal trip fee and if the customer decides to go with the work we will give them that credit back to them for using us! Our trip charge is $79.00..





An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## roving plumber (Apr 25, 2011)

I was gonna suggest the same thing as clay stated...if they seriously want a bid tell them it will cost "?" And that will be refunded in the billing....looks like lots of good advice also on w/e or ot charges, I know my previous boss had customers wanted bids to fix things like a leaky pipe...tight economy!..but I would think an emergency is an emergency no bid..."you want it fixed or not?"


----------



## DJenek (May 4, 2011)

It's tough to charge for estimates, especially when the next guy will give it for free.


----------

